# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  فن المطبخ {مسابقة رمضان بدأت،،

## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبارك عليكم شهر رمضان وجعله شهر خير وبركة علينا وعليكم وعلى أمة محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام ..

طبعاً هذه الصفحه مخصصه لمسابقة رمضانية بتكون عن المطبخ والاكلات الرمضانيه ...

وان شاء الله كل اسبوع بتكون فكرة المسابقه تختلف عن الاسبوع اللي قبل وهيييك ،،،
اتمنى القى تفاعل منكم واحد يشاارك معانا ..
والمسابقه تحتاج سرعة بديهه وتحتاج وجودكم فيها ..
وطبعااا يوجد جواائز للفائزين ..
وكل عام وانتم بخير...
دمتم بود..

تقبلوا تحياااتنا ..
سويت ماجيك , شذى الزهراء

----------


## بنوته كيوته

فكره حلوه حبيبتي...
ربي يسلمك ويعطيش الف عافيه...
ومتباركه بالشهر الكريم...

----------


## ليلاس

فكرة جميلة جدا
و أعتبريني أول المشاركين

هههههههه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فكره حليوه
وكنت راح اقترح عليكم تسووا الينا مسابقه هون
وانتو ماشاء الله عليكم
بانتظار لحظة البدء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ..
اشكر تفاعلكم وتواجدكم عزيزاتي ..

هنا اضع السؤال الاول/
طبق شعبي قديم يمتاز بحلاوة طعمه ولونه الذهبي له شبه بالحلوى ماهو؟ مع احضار صورته ؟

بانتظار اجابتكمـ يلا ؟؟.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن قيمات

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

المٌسآإبقة روعه :) ،

تسلمو بنوتآإت ,,}

ربي يعطيكم آلف عآإفيه ،

آمم آني اتوقع سآإقو ؟؟ ههههههه آحسه هو القرريب للحلوى عفر  :nuts:  ،

والصوره عمل إيدش النعًوووومه عآدي ؟  :nuts: 

مآإدري هي كآنت محآإوله وبس  :cheesy: 



لآخلآ ولآعدم ’’}

سي يو

ملآمح كيوت

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يمكن قيمات



الاجابه خطأ..
حظ اوفر غناتي هدووي ..
.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مرآحب ،
> 
> المٌسآإبقة روعه :) ،
> 
> تسلمو بنوتآإت ,,}
> 
> ربي يعطيكم آلف عآإفيه ،
> 
> آمم آني اتوقع سآإقو ؟؟ ههههههه آحسه هو القرريب للحلوى عفر  ،
> ...



اهلا ملامح..
الاروع وجودج فيها ,.
الاجابه صح ,كما توقعت الطبق من عندي هههه :toung: 
تابعي معانا حتى توصلي للفوز..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السؤال الثاني لهذا اليوم/
طبق خفيف هش ومالح يتكون من عجينة رقيقه ويتحشى بحشوات مختلفه ماهو ؟الصورة معاه..؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سمبوسه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> سمبوسه



اهلا عفااف
اجابه صحيحه وسريعه
ماانحرم من تواصلج معي 
تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحبا شذوي حبيبتي
المسابقة حلوة مرررررة
والفكرة روعة مرة
الله يعطيك الف عافية على هيك مسابقة
وإن شاء الله يحالفني الحظ وأشارك معكم ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مسابقة مرررة حلووة 
متباركين بالشهر
وموفقين ..~
ان شاء الله اشرك الايام الجايه..~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مرحبا شذوي حبيبتي
> 
> المسابقة حلوة مرررررة
> والفكرة روعة مرة
> الله يعطيك الف عافية على هيك مسابقة
> وإن شاء الله يحالفني الحظ وأشارك معكم ..
> 
> دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..



اهلا هموووس ..
الاحلى وجودج غناااتي ..
يلا شااركي ونورينااا عندج فرصة للفوز ..
يعافيج ربي ع الطله ..
دمتي بود..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مسابقة مرررة حلووة 
> متباركين بالشهر
> وموفقين ..~
> ان شاء الله اشرك الايام الجايه..~



مشكورة روووح تواااجدج احلى هنا
الله يبارك بعمرج يارب
واشتركي معانا يلا عندنا سؤال بعد شوي 
دمتي بخير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحباااا ،،
السؤال الاول لهذا اليوم 
من الاكلات والحلويات الشعبية من مكوناتها الرئيسيه دقيق مطبوخ بماء , الوانها ممكن بني غامق او بني فاتح ..؟وابغى احلى صورة يلا .؟

----------


## ارسم العشق

العصيده 
اتمنى الجواب صح

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

خبيصه عفررر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني اقول عصيده

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> العصيده 
> اتمنى الجواب صح



اجابه صح خيتو ارسم العشق ..
هي العصيده ..وصورة حلووووة منج بعد
يلا شاركي معانا بالاسئله الجايه..
تحياتي..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> خبيصه عفررر



اجابه خطأ خيرها بغيرهااا
شاركي معانا بسؤال يوم غد
لاعدمت توااصلكِ الغالي
تحيااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اني اقول عصيده



قولج صح هدووووي 
بس النقطه للاخت ارسم العشق
ماانحرم تواصلكِ الحلوو
دمتي موفقه عزيزتي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الف مبروك..~
راسم العشق
موفقين لكل خ ـير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ارسم العشق 

مبرووك حبيبتي 
ننتظر الطلب الجديد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشكر مروركما عزيزاتي / روح وريحان , عفاف الهدى ..

سؤالنا اليوم /
مجموعه منوعه من الخضار تطبخ بماء و........ وتأكل بالخبز ماهي ؟ اكملي الناقص والصورة حلوة؟؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم ..~
آآآممم 
ماعرف غير الصالونة بس عفر آحنا ماناكلها بخبز

----------


## ارسم العشق

سؤالنا اليوم /
مجموعه منوعه من الخضار تطبخ بماء و....لحم.... وتأكل بالخبز ماهي ؟ اكملي الناقص والصورة حلوة؟؟

 صالونه لحم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام ع ـليكم ..~
> آآآممم 
> ماعرف غير الصالونة بس عفر آحنا ماناكلها بخبز



 
اهلا رووح ..
صح صالونه ماتسووها ثريد يعني خبز مع الصالونة يطلع حلووو..(في رمضان فقط..
ماكملتي الناقص تطبخ بماء ولحم ومعجون طماطم ..
 بس اعتبرالاجابه صح ..
لاتحرمينا تواصلكِ الطيب ..
دمتي بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> سؤالنا اليوم /
> مجموعه منوعه من الخضار تطبخ بماء و....لحم.... وتأكل بالخبز ماهي ؟ اكملي الناقص والصورة حلوة؟؟
> 
> صالونه لحم



اجابه صح خيوووة ..
بس روح جاوبت قبل ..
الله يعطيج العافيه وواصلي معانا ..
دمتي بود..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فاتني الطلب
بانتظار الطلب الجاي

----------


## جـــــــــوري

مساابقه  حلوووه خيتوو
توني اشوفها 
ان شاء الله نلحق على الاسئله الجايه
الله يعطيك العافيه
تحيااتي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

شفت الموضوع وخفت وقلت ماني داشه تبغوني أطبخ وأنفخ مو ناقصه أتاريها المسأله س:ج
شكلي ما بدش إلا الجواب مطروح هههه
 ولابحصل لابلح الشام ولاعنب اليمن
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## آهات حنونه

فكره كثيير حلوه

انشاء الله نشترك معاكم في الي جايات 

يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم
وينـــك شذوي..!

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مراحب 

كيف الحال احبتي  ؟؟

نعتذر على تاخير سؤال اليوم   :embarrest: 

عندنا وصفة  ناقصة احد المكونات   



المطلوب .. 

كتابة الناقص من المكونات 
[ يكفي كتابة الناقص من غير مقادير او كمية ] 


............

----------


## ارسم العشق

السلام عليكم 
وعليكم السلام والرحمه

مراحب 
هلا وغلا

كيف الحال احبتي ؟؟
الحمد الله بخير

نعتذر على تاخير سؤال اليوم  :embarrest: 
اخذي راحتك 

عندنا وصفة ناقصة احد المكونات 



المطلوب .. 

كتابة الناقص من المكونات 
[ يكفي كتابة الناقص من غير مقادير او كمية ] 


علبه فطر دام معكرونه بالفطر واكيد الناقص فطر او المسمى باالمشروم

ومشكوره على المسابقه لحلوه ونتتظر باقي الاسئله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كنت راح اقول بقدونس 
شفت شي اخضر بين السبيكتي 
بس انتبهت فعلا اسمها مكرونه الفطر ومو موجود من ضمن المقادير 
سويت 
شذى 
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

مرحباااا شذى الزهراء
الفكره كثييييير روعه تسلم الايادي يااارب وإن شاء الله نشارك معاكم
ربي يعطيكِ ألف ألف عافيه
وما ننحرم من جديدك
دمتي بأمان


أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عفاف الهدى , حساسة بزيادة ,جوري , بحر العجائب , روح وريحان , امنيات مجروحة 
شكرا لرقة توااجدكم وعذب التوااصل
لاحرمت طلتكم هنااا
دمتن بعين المولى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه
> 
> مراحب 
> هلا وغلا
> 
> كيف الحال احبتي ؟؟
> الحمد الله بخير
> 
> ...



 
هلا ارسم العشق /
اجابة صحيحة اختي
موفقه يارب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

استعدوا للسؤال بعد قليل من الوقت **

----------


## ارسم العشق

:weird:  :weird:  :weird:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحــــبا 
سؤالنا اليوم يختلف عن الاسئله اللي قبله 
حل الكلمات المتقاطعه فقط /


بالتوفيق ..

----------


## ارسم العشق

مرحــــبا  



سؤالنا اليوم يختلف عن الاسئله اللي قبله 
حل الكلمات المتقاطعه فقط /
 

بالتوفيق#افقي#
كوسا محشي 
معكرونه
لزانيا
باستا
سمك
دجاج
دونات
زبادي -- لحم

#عمودي#
كيك---- بيض

كباب -- 
رز
زعتر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هلآ
حاولت انسخ الصورة واخطط عليها مانفع بس بكتب ..
كوسا محشي 
بيض 
كيك 
زبادي
لحم 
دجاج
معكرونة
لزانيا 
دونات
باستا 
سمك
كباب 
زعتر 
آآآممم بس عفر ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحبا
الله يعطيكم العافيه جميعاا
النقطه تنحسب الى الاخت روح وريحان
اجابتها صحيحه من الاول ...
غير نقص: البن
هذا الحل /

بالتوفيق يااارب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سؤال اليوم /
اكله ايطاليه اشتهرت باشكالها المتعدده في الطبخ ونكهاتها المختلفه تطبخ عالنار او بالفرن ,
تقال ...... ايطاليه او احياناً ..... صينية .،، ماهي وصورتين لها ؟

----------


## جـــــــــوري

المكرونه او الباستا

----------


## ارسم العشق

هلا شذى كيف ماتنحسب الى واني 
اجابتي صحيحه 
واني اجابت فبل الاخت روح وريحان

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> المكرونه او الباستا



اجابة صحيحه خيتي جوري .
المعكرونة الايطاليه...
لاعدمت تواصلج الطيب..
دمتي بخير..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> هلا شذى كيف ماتنحسب الى واني 
> اجابتي صحيحه 
> واني اجابت فبل الاخت روح وريحان



هلا خيووة ..
اي صح انتي جاوبتي على كم كلمة بس ..
ودخلت الاخت روح وجاوبتهم كلهم , رحتي انتي وعدلتي الاجابه بعدها بكم دقيقه ..
انتي لو مااستعجلتي وحليتي كل الكلمات النقطه بتكون لج ..
اتمنى فهمتي عليي ..وان شاء الله المرات الجايه احسن
دمتي بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اهلا فيكم ...
سؤالنا اليوم :
طبق خفيف ومالح يطبخ بلحم صغيروخضروات صغيره,له اشكال متعدده الدائري او البيضاوي او اقراص ..؟ماهو
وصورا له ...,؟

----------


## ارسم العشق

م
كفته لحم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابه صحيحه خيتو ارسم العشق
كفتة او كباب ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ننتـظر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآآهلآ 
خسارة فاتوني سؤالين بس يلآ  :bigsmile: 
بالتوفيق يآرب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اكله لذيذه وهشه ومالحه اساسها ايطالي يستخدم به نوعان من الخضار واخر شيء من الارض 
صار لها اسماء واشكال مختلفه منها الملكية و ...... وص .. .. .. ...؟
اكملي الفراغات مع اشهى الصور ...؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن سلطة

----------


## ارسم العشق

بيزا ولها اسماء منهاالمليكه والمكسيكيه

[IMG]http://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:XmvF04moWdpKyM:http://matbakh.***********/pizza_photo.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ارسم العشق

لانها ماطلعت الصوره

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابه صحيه خيتو ارسم العشق ..
البيتزا / اسماءها الملكية والملفوفة والصاروخ ..وماخفي الله اعلم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ...
اخباركم مع الشهر ..؟
اليوم سؤالنا فكرته جديده عليكم صورة مشوشه وابغى منكم تعرفوها/
ماهو اسم الطبق اللي بالصورة؟

لكم تحياااتي

----------


## أموله

كيكـ ,’ ~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ساقو

----------


## ارسم العشق

يمكن عصيده\
والله اعلم عاد مايبان منها شئ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحبااا 
اجاباتكم خطـأ ...
اعيدوا التفكير ...
نوع من انواع الحلى ....

----------


## ارسم العشق

يا تمر يا كنافه  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآهلآ
بسبوسة ...! ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحبااا 
روح اجابه خطا
ارسم العشق حددي ..

----------


## ارسم العشق

هلا شذى 
كنافه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الكناافه //

اجابة صحيحة خيتو ارسم العشق ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحبااا،،

تعرفي على الطبق اللي بالصورة ؟

اتمنى لكم التوفيق..
دمتن بود

----------


## ارسم العشق

تمر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كيكة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ارسم العشق ، عفاف الهدى
محاولات خاطئه ..
اعيدوا التفكير..

----------


## ارسم العشق

قيمات

----------


## أموله

بقلاوهـ ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صباح الخير بناات
محاولاتكم خطـأ ،، اعيدوا النظر ..
من الموالح ...

----------


## بنوته كيوته

مسابقه حلووووه مرره..
هذي اول مره أشارك اتمنى تكون اجابتي صحيحه..

اممممممم
يمكن فطائر خلية النحل..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بنوتة ..
فطائر ايه 
بس مو خلية نحل ,,, تتوقعي شنو؟

----------


## بنوته كيوته

لازم احدد يعني...

اممممممممم :huuh: ..
والله ماادري فطائر وخلاص..
ولا اقول لش يمكن فطائر كروسان بس ماشكله كروسان :huuh: ..
امممممممم..شكلهم كروي..
يمكن فطائر الجبن مادري مادري..
اعتبري اجابتي صحيحه وخلاص خخخخخخخخخخ :toung: ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا بنوتة ...
اووك مليتي يعني من التفكير وهذه اول مشاركة بعد ...

هي فطاائر 
























































السبانخ /

والله يعطيكم العافيه ع المحاولات
دمتن بوود

----------


## احلى ليل

ههه حلوة المسابقة عجبتني
ان شاء الله نشارك معاكم
انتظر السؤعاااال ههه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
طلبي اليوم صورة حلوة وشهيه الى .//






بــــــــــــــــــــاستـــــــــــــــــــا 

يلا انتظر ..
موفقين يارب ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هلآ=(
هدآآويش هالنت المخرف بعد مايروح السؤال يصطلح  :weird: 
حتى لو هذي صورتي =)

----------


## أمينه

الاااااااااااي المسابقه مره إحليوة

حظا سعيدا للجميع 

وإذا الله وفقنا إشتركنا معاكم


كل الشكر لك أختي مبدعه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابه صحيحه خيتو عفاف
حظ اوفر روح ،،،صح احيانا يقوم العناد في النت..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اختي امينة .اهلا فيج وان شاء الله تشاركي معانا ..
دمتي بخير

----------


## في الانتظار

حسافة توي اشوف الموضوع 
ابي اشارك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صباااح الخير ...
اليوم عندي طلبين وبحسبه على احلى صوره ،،،







كبه مشوية (شااميه ,,, كابتشينو ,,, )

بالتوفيق ياارب ..

----------


## ارسم العشق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحباا ..
يلا مافي حل خلاص والا ؟؟..
انتظر ردودكم ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآهلآ
..~
(1)

(2)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا روح ..
اني طلبت كبة مشويه ..
ركزوا يلا ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآهلآ
هذيك مكتوب عليها كبه مشوية بس مآآدري
بس داني جبت لش كبة مشوية حتى خطوط الشوي بااينة عليها  :noworry:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هادي كبة مشوية بس بالطريقة الحلبية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يآهلآ
> 
> هذيك مكتوب عليها كبه مشوية بس مآآدري
> بس داني جبت لش كبة مشوية حتى خطوط الشوي بااينة عليها



 
اهلا .روح.
نعم هذي الكبه المشويه ..
لو تذوقيها تحبيهااا (ذقتها العام في الشام
اجابه صحيحة النقطه تكون لكِ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عفاف ..
الكبة صح بس جيتي متااخرة ..
مشكوورة ع المرور ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ...
السؤال ماهو الناقص في الطبق..؟/


موفقين جميعا يارب
دمتم بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الطماطم يمكن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن جزر

----------


## حكايا الورد

السلام عليكم 

خيار 
  كل عآم وانتم بخير 
متبآركين بالليله

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

مشكوره على مسابقه 
توي انتبه لها ههههه
يعطيك ربي العافيه على مسابقه حلوه
خيار ناقص 
تحياتيــ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

...~
خيآآر =)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

حكايا الورد 
هلا فيج واجابه صحيحه..
يعطيكم العافيه جميعاً..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحباا
تقبل الله صيامكم وكل عام وانتم بالف خير
سؤالنا ماهو الناقص في طبق اليوم/


موفقين يااارب
سلامي...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآهلآ
لحم مفروم...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا فيج روووح
اجابه صحيحة ،،
 الناقص /لحم ..
موفقه ياارب.........

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مساااء الورد ...
ابغى صورة شهية ولذييذه لبيتزا الخضار ..ـــــ
صورة حلوة لكيكة النسكافية ..ـــــــ

وموفقين ياااارب
تحيااتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ان شاءالله يعجبوك يالغلاااا
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآهلآ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا دموووع
صوور حلوة وشهييه 
النقطه تكون لكِ
يعطيكِ العااافيه يارب

هلا روح
صور حلوووة بس الاسبق دمعه
حظ اوفر

ماانحرم من توااصلكما
دمتما بوود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صباح الخير ..
طلبي اليوم هو:
فطائر بالجبن ،،
معكرونة باشميل ،،

موفقين ..

----------


## صدفة البحر

يقولوا ذي فطاير بالجبن هع >>
وهذ عشان تتأكدي 


هع هع جابت صورة غير  :wacko: 

تسلمي شذوووووووووووي على المسابقة
مرة فيري نآيس 
موفقة غناتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحبااا صدووف ..
صور شهيه بس الاشهى منهم هذي/

النقطه تكون لج..
واصلي معانا بالمساابقه ..
دمتي بخير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ...
تعرف ع الطبق في هذه الصورة ،،/


موفقين يارب
دمتم بود

----------


## حكايا الورد

كأأنها معكرونه بـ الباشميل .. ا
انشاء الله تكوون صح 

حكآآياا .. :in_love:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآهلآ
سبرنج رول ..؟

----------


## بنوته كيوته

ياهلا فيكم شكلها معكروونه..
انشاءالله تكون صح..
تحياتي..

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مرحبا..
مسابقة جميلة جدا
متياركين بالشهر الفضيل
ماننحرم من جديدك ولامن أبداعاتك المتواصلة ياربـــــــ
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

حكايا الورد اجابة صحيحه ...
معكرونة بالباشميل //
لاعدم من التوواصل هنا ..
روح وريحان ، بنوتة كيوتة ، سموووره
ااشكر تواصلكممااا الحلوو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ..
مأجورين ...

شنو اسم هالطبق /


***
ابغى صورة توست بالدجاج ..

وبالتوفيق ياارب..

----------


## بنوته كيوته

على مااعتقد قطايف..
وهذي صورة صينية التوست بالدجاج..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قطايف بالفستق الحلبي
*****

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحباا بناات ؟...
بنوتة كيوتة اجابة صحيحه ..
دموووعه تسلميين ع المرور وحظ اوفر..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صباااح الخير ..
سؤال جديد/
تعرفي ع الصورة ...،


وموفقين ياارب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قيمات

----------


## في الانتظار

لقمة القاضي ( لقيمات)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

دمعة طفله ياهلا خيوووة فيكِ
اجابة صحيحة 
النقطه لج..
مشكوورة خيتو (بالانتظار..  ع تواااجدكِ العطر
لاتحرمينااا التواصل..

----------


## مريم المقدسة

هلا شداوى تعرفينى اخر وحدة اوصل ههههههههه
مسابقة حلوة وكل عام وانتو بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا مريومة اي متاخرة دوووم
وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صبااح الخير..
طلبي اليوم منكم /

سلطة يونانية ،،

سباغتي او سبيكتي ،،

سمبوسة جبن ،،



وبالتوفيق ..
لاتنسوا اشهى صورررر..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء انتي طالبه صور 
وصوري صح
ويعطيش العافية خيو 
على المسابقة الروعه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

لا عفاف غناتي ..
عجبتني بس صورة السلطه ..شهيه
بس الباقي مااشتهيتهم ...
يلا غناتي ردي حطي صور ..

----------


## صدفة البحر

اني بساعد خيووه عفاف 

هذي سباغيتي 
[IMG]http://img175.**************/img175/7674/spaghettirv5.jpg[/IMG]

وهذي ثانية 
 
هذي السلطة اليونانية 


وهذي يقولوا سمبوسة بالجبن :nosweat: 

وهذي ثانية > بس مالقيت مفتوحة عشان يبين الجبن  :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صدوووف ياهلا فيش ..
اشكر مسااعدتش الطيبه ...
طبعا صور السبياغتي والسبموسه حلووة وشهيه ..
النقطه لج ويعطيج ربي العافيه ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ..
كل عام وانتم بالف خير ..
طبعا خلصت المسابقه من اسبوع ادري ..
بس حبيت اقولكم في تعادل بين اثنتين وهم الفائزتان
ارسم العشق ـــــــــــ روح وريحان
وطبعااا اشكر كل من توااجد وتواصل معاااي بهالمسااابقه 
جدا انبسطت فيها وياكم وحسيت بالمتعه
وان شااء الله دوم نسوي مسابقات واشوفكم فيها
وربي يتقبل اعمالكم وطاعاتكم ...
دمتم بوود..

----------

